# egg bound?



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

My buff Orpington has not come out of her pen in 2 days...just sits in her box. She normally lays 1 egg per day...only 2 eggs in the last 4 days. Anyone know how to tell or what to do?? Or if it could be anything else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you felt her? I'm not sure how to do it but I think somehow you are supposed to massage them or something.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Could she be getting "broody"?


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm a novice at this...we rescued her...she is our only chicken...other than a chick that i have been putting in a crate next to her pen to get them used to one another... Maybe she is depressed? ( I am not sure what broody means?)


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

I felt her...don't feel anything in there...also I took her out and she ate and drank...so it sounds like she is broody (btw I looked up broody


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

Could the baby chick outside her pen cause her to be broody?


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Ooops, sorry 'bout that taoga. :/
I'm not very experienced with chickens we have raised 12 or less for a few years now. All I have learned is by seeing and doing.
That said, I'm not sure if the baby chick would make her broody?
I just know at certain times of the year, usually Spring, the hens get 'broody' especially if there are some eggs under them, they will 'set' on the nest and not leave. 
Another reason they may quit laying is if they are 'molting' [replacing new feathers for the old] This is pretty obvious though as you will have feathers everywhere and your hen will start looking pretty bald.
Once the chicks are born the hen doesn't continue to set on the nest, even if there are some unhatched eggs.
I know this probably doesn't answer your question though?


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

Buffy our orpington goes broody over anything..I for the life of me couldn't figure out this last time why she was because she is older and doesn't lay much anymore..That silly chicken had a ping pong ball..If she was a rescue she may have emotional issues too


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

She's starting her brood. Congrats! Get some fertile eggs for her. Or, start bothering her a lot and keep her off the nest.


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

iF broody I put in small cage without nest for a couple of days. If egg bound, I suggest culling. Let one hen go for a couple of years being very sick every few weeks and finally died a terrible death.


----------

